# Why blurry image why?



## Dmitri (Jan 23, 2011)

I was trying to take a picture yesterday, and it was very blurry. I had my 5D set to automatic as always, but it didn't seem to focus. The only thing I did different was set the lens to mega-focus (mf) instead of approximate focus (af), which should have made it better.

Is my camera broken???


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 23, 2011)

MF=MANUAL FOCUS
AF=AUTO FOCUS

...


----------



## StevePPhoto (Jan 23, 2011)

are you sure mf isnt like macro or maybe even manual focus?. my suggestion to you to make it better is set everything thing the way you had it before.


----------



## enzodm (Jan 23, 2011)

:lmao:


----------



## gsgary (Jan 23, 2011)

Dmitri said:


> I was trying to take a picture yesterday, and it was very blurry. I had my 5D set to automatic as always, but it didn't seem to focus. The only thing I did different was set the lens to mega-focus (mf) instead of approximate focus (af), which should have made it better.
> 
> Is my camera broken???




Is this for real or a joke, because if you are using a 5D in auto you should be using a point and shoot camera and not a mans camera


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2011)

Did you have the control dial on top set to *M* mode (*M*asochist mode?)

Sometimes that can cause blurry photos if you match up the lens aperature with the wrong shudder speed. The slower speeds can cause the blurries, which is why it's called shudder speed.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 23, 2011)

Mega Focus only works for really really big things.  If the thing is kinda smaller, then an Approximate Focus works better, all depending on how close it is to you.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 23, 2011)

D-B-J said:


> MF=MANUAL FOCUS
> AF=AUTO FOCUS
> 
> ...



I strongly suggest reading your camera manual...  More than once.  I know I've read mine "many" times.

It will help you with all these little things...


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 23, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Did you have the control dial on top set to *M* mode (*M*asochist mode?)
> 
> Sometimes that can cause blurry photos if you match up the lens aperature with the wrong shudder speed. The slower speeds can cause the blurries, which is why it's called shudder speed.


 
Hahahaha:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 23, 2011)

I think Big Twinky is right. I was trying to take a picture of a flower, which is small. I will try again later with a house, which is big. They should make a LF for little focus for little things. Maybe I will switch to Nikon if Canon doesn't have a setting for little things.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 23, 2011)

Dmitri said:


> I think Big Twinky is right. I was trying to take a picture of a flower, which is small. I will try again later with a house, which is big. They should make a LF for little focus for little things. Maybe I will switch to Nikon if Canon doesn't have a setting for little things.


 

Are you being serious?!  Or are you joking... having a 5D and not knowing these things seems scary...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 23, 2011)

If you were taking a picture of a flower, why were you using Auto?  You should have been using Flower Mode.

On my 350D, it's right between Mountain Mode and Running Guy Mode.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh,why blurry image why?
Is it because I'm snapping pics in a hurry?
Is it because I'm so drunk my tongue feels furry?
Oh why camera gods, when my goal is clear pics,
are my results at such odds?

Oh, why blurry image why?
Is it because that doobie got me so high?
Is it because of the hot babe rubbing my thigh?
Could it be those ten shots of Coke and rye?
Oh why camera gods, when I'm too drunk to f&&K,
and my pictures do suck, do you curse me so?

Oh why blurry image, why?


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 23, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Oh,why blurry image why?
> Is it because I'm snapping pics in a hurry?
> Is it because I'm so drunk my tongue feels furry?
> Oh why camera gods, when my goal is clear pics,
> ...


 

Thats quite creative--i like it!  Although if i brought this to my ap english teacher he would somehow find it to be related to life as we know it.  either way, thats a winner in my book.:mrgreen:

Regards,
Jake


----------



## Jarmo (Jan 23, 2011)

I think It's your camera. My Mega Focus works just fine..


----------



## Jcampbelll (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Starman Photo (Jan 23, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Dmitri said:
> 
> 
> > I was trying to take a picture yesterday, and it was very blurry. I had my 5D set to automatic as always, but it didn't seem to focus. The only thing I did different was set the lens to mega-focus (mf) instead of approximate focus (af), which should have made it better.
> ...




I must agree. If you already have a 5D, why use Auto? 

Use MANual like a MAN  wuhahahahahahaha


----------



## reznap (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## New Hampshire (Jan 23, 2011)

Did y'all hear about the guy who tried taking a picture of his "junk" using mega focus?  Yeah, he greatly over esitmated his size....poor shumck shoulda been using macro with his approximate focus. :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Brian


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 23, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> If you were taking a picture of a flower, why were you using Auto?  You should have been using Flower Mode.
> 
> On my 350D, it's right between Mountain Mode and Running Guy Mode.



Darn, good point!! I should have thought of that!! Should I keep it in megafocus or approximate focus?


----------



## Geaux (Jan 23, 2011)

Might want to try and see if your Flash is out of strobe fluid, easy to refill and can pick up at any local camera shop.


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait wait wait 

the 5D has an auto mode? Where? ??? ? ?


----------



## enzodm (Jan 23, 2011)

Overread said:


> Wait wait wait
> 
> the 5D has an auto mode? Where? ??? ? ?



close to bike mode (in Mark 2; in the old version is close to carriage mode).


----------



## DerekSalem (Jan 23, 2011)

It is *hilarious* that there are actually people not knowing this is a joke lol

The guy's using a 5D, has 1600 posts on the site...and has a pretty nice portfolio.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 23, 2011)

Dmitri, thank you.  That was an inspired little bit of fun.  If you're going to really "get" us, you're going to have to use a different alias, tho.  Although I don't think too many of the regulars got taken...:lmao:


----------



## Overread (Jan 23, 2011)

enzodm said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Wait wait wait
> ...



I think you and the OP must be lieing - the 5D is a pro camera and pro cameras don't have auto mode (I mean have you ever seen a pro using auto mode? - no - and now you know why )


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 23, 2011)

Overread said:


> enzodm said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...


I checked Google Images - the 5D does have auto (green box), but it's missing all the other modes, like Flower Mode, Pretty Lady Mode, and Mountain Mode.

The closest thing my 1N RS has to auto is P (which stands for Pro).  I miss Flower Mode sometimes...


----------



## CCericola (Jan 23, 2011)

*snicker giggles-snort* Oh man, I needed a good laugh. Funny post is funny. Thanks to the OP for a bit of fun


----------



## flyin-lowe (Jan 23, 2011)

When I first got my XS I had the same problem.  It is a 1000D which is 200 times better then your little 5D.  Since it is the New Year and I am in a good mood you can send my your 5D and I will trade you even for my 1000D, heck I guess I will even pay for the shipping.


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 23, 2011)

flyin-lowe said:


> When I first got my XS I had the same problem.  It is a 1000D which is 200 times better then your little 5D.  Since it is the New Year and I am in a good mood you can send my your 5D and I will trade you even for my 1000D, heck I guess I will even pay for the shipping.



Ohh thank you for the offer, but I'll stick with the advice I got here. I will use MF for big objects like buildings, AF for small items like insects, and the flower mode for taking pictures of flowers


----------



## Boudoir (Jul 2, 2013)

I've been a boudoir photography specialist for 20 yrs and I've had the same issue with my canon 5D since I switched to digital last year!! I feel like I hate the camera and digital. My photos were so much better when I used my Canon AE-1 and manual settings. I put the setting on manual almost always on my 5D because the auto is NEVER correct! Images always too dark.
I don't know what to do to make it sharp??? Any clues or tips would be GREATLY APPRECIATED. I'm still a little confused on the AF-drive and the AF-ON. Does this have anything to do with my blurry boudoir photos? I was told that you can blow up images extremely large with this camera but if there blurry that what's the point? Would love feedback. I am moving out of boudoir a bit and into fine art so I need my images large scale. If you want to view my work visit my website and blog and let me know if you think their as sharp as it gets?

http://www.artisticimages.biz/

http://www.confessionsofaboudoirstudio.com


 Just took this shot with Canon 5D on manual with auto focus. Focus ALWAYS off!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 2, 2013)

Boudoir said:


> I've been a boudoir photography specialist for 20 yrs and I've had the same issue with my canon 5D since I switched to digital last year!! I feel like I hate the camera and digital. My photos were so much better when I used my Canon AE-1 and manual settings. I put the setting on manual almost always on my 5D because the auto is NEVER correct! Images always too dark.
> I don't know what to do to make it sharp??? Any clues or tips would be GREATLY APPRECIATED. I'm still a little confused on the AF-drive and the AF-ON. Does this have anything to do with my blurry boudoir photos? I was told that you can blow up images extremely large with this camera but if there blurry that what's the point? Would love feedback. I am moving out of boudoir a bit and into fine art so I need my images large scale. If you want to view my work visit my website and blog and let me know if you think their as sharp as it gets.
> ..........



Post an image or two here, along with the EXIF data.  Few here will follow links to off-site images.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 2, 2013)

A 2 1/2 year old joke thread is probably not the best place to ask this...


You tried Flower Mode, right?


----------



## unpopular (Jul 2, 2013)

Megafocused images must first be properly processed using FFT-based transformation to hyper-converge the circles of confusion into circles of absolute certainty. This feature is only available using Canon's Dynamic Epistemological Nonlinear Resequencing Suite, the problem with this approach is that after you use it you're not sure about anything ever again.


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 2, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> A 2 1/2 year old joke thread is probably not the best place to ask this...
> 
> 
> You tried Flower Mode, right?



I completely forgot about this thread. It gave me a good flashback smile


----------



## Boudoir (Jul 2, 2013)

Boudoir said:


> I've been a boudoir photography specialist for 20 yrs and I've had the same issue with my canon 5D since I switched to digital last year!! I feel like I hate the camera and digital. My photos were so much better when I used my Canon AE-1 and manual settings. I put the setting on manual almost always on my 5D because the auto is NEVER correct! Images always too dark.
> I don't know what to do to make it sharp??? Any clues or tips would be GREATLY APPRECIATED. I'm still a little confused on the AF-drive and the AF-ON. Does this have anything to do with my blurry boudoir photos? I was told that you can blow up images extremely large with this camera but if there blurry that what's the point? Would love feedback. I am moving out of boudoir a bit and into fine art so I need my images large scale. If you want to view my work visit my website and blog and let me know if you think their as sharp as it gets?
> 
> Photographers | Ventura | Orange County | LA | Portrait | Glamour | Southern California | Artistic Images Photography
> ...




Thanks for the tip, will do but what is EXIF data...as I said, just started shooting digital


----------



## Boudoir (Jul 2, 2013)

What does that mean? "Flower Mode" and "A 21/2 year old joke thread..."????


----------



## Boudoir (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the way too technical reply, appreciate your response just the same


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 2, 2013)

Boudoir said:


> What does that mean? "Flower Mode" and "A 21/2 year old joke thread..."????



Start reading from the beginning of the thread.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 2, 2013)

They're all just joking around. The thread was started AS a joke, two years ago, and had lain dormant and forgotten for a long time. "Flower Mode" was just another joke.

EXIF data is information about the photograph and camera settings which is sometimes embedded in the picture. Post some bigger pictures with some specific questions. You might consider starting a new thread in this same subforum "Photography Beginner's Forum" with your bigger pictures and specific questions. The 5D is completely capable of taking sharp pictures.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 2, 2013)

Boudoir said:


> Thanks for the way too technical reply



please, OH PLEASE tell me that this is in response to my post. Because that would seriously just about make my day.

And it's been a bad day.


----------



## Boudoir (Jul 2, 2013)

amolitor said:


> They're all just joking around. The thread was started AS a joke, two years ago, and had lain dormant and forgotten for a long time. "Flower Mode" was just another joke.
> 
> EXIF data is information about the photograph and camera settings which is sometimes embedded in the picture. Post some bigger pictures with some specific questions. You might consider starting a new thread in this same subforum "Photography Beginner's Forum" with your bigger pictures and specific questions. The 5D is completely capable of taking sharp pictures.






I see, sorry just signed up for this site today, thank you!
I changed a few settings on camera and lens. Somehow my 70-200mm lens was not on image stabilizer & it was set to 2.5 instead of 1.2m-&#8734;
I also changed the the focus to manual selection. All this helped a lot!! Thanks for all your help


----------



## unpopular (Jul 2, 2013)

Boudoir - is it possible that your expectations are also a bit too high? With digital, we have the ability to view images much closer with less noise (grain). Are your images coming out soft, or is it that you're looking at them too closely?

I can't really tell by your example...


----------



## RacePhoto (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't know about the flower mode? Never used it.







Canon Wheel Secrets

If it's any help for an honest answer Boudoir, try using a monopod since I'll assume you aren't using flash or bright lights. Manual focus on the subjects eyes.

Autofocus works but needs contrast and light. Another thing I still do often, (because I'm old). Spot metering and center point only, focusing.

Updated because the mode dial image link was bad. My changes somewhere...


----------



## spmakwana (Jul 13, 2013)

Dmitri said:


> I think Big Twinky is right. I was trying to take a picture of a flower, which is small. I will try again later with a house, which is big. They should make a LF for little focus for little things. Maybe I will switch to Nikon if Canon doesn't have a setting for little things.



I love Nikon, but you have awesome 5D which can do wonders in right hand. You are really being nuts if you are thinking to switch to another camera by putting away 5D.


----------



## snerd (Jul 15, 2013)

<sigh>


----------

